# Platy Fry (I think)



## Molliefan (Nov 16, 2008)

I just did my monthly maitenance on my 55g tank and siphoned up 15 platy fry (I think) still new at this and cant tell platy fry from mollie fry


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

that is a tough one... at the fry size.... give them a week or two and you will know for sure which one......even though they are minitures of the parents, they are so small..... Make sure when you feed the tank that you crush up some flakes for the fry to eat.


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

I am great at telling mollie fry apart from platy fry. If you post a pic, I can probably tell you what they are.


----------



## Molliefan (Nov 16, 2008)

eaglesfan3711 said:


> I am great at telling mollie fry apart from platy fry. If you post a pic, I can probably tell you what they are.


 If and when they come out from the rocks and Java moss I will take and post a pic of them, I think I got guppy fry too just seen one that doesnt look like the others


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

if it is really long, thin and gray, its a guppy


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

molly fry are like guppy fry, but a little bigger, colored, and have the longer (front to back) dorsal fin. platies have stockier bodies and a guppy-like dorsal fin. I breed red platies occationally and the babies are bright yellow/orange and turn red as they get older....all of them have the mickey-mouse an metalic shine! unfortunately, the mickey mouse is more of a big black splotch on them.... oh well, try again later....


----------

